# Toys and fun things for goats!! Suggestions please!!



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

What are some of the best toys that goats will actually enjoy playing with? And I'm also looking for some fun climbing toy diys?

Pictures of what you guys have would be really great also, thanks!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Set cinder blocks in random places... I made a little island out of cinder blocks in the middle of the pen. It will also ware down their hooves a little

I also have a small set of stairs in the goat pen that they LOVE

Molasses tubs are fun toys for them too

My goats have a jolly ball in their pen that they like to ( try) to stand on and roll around.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Set cinder blocks in random places... I made a little island out of cinder blocks in the middle of the pen. It will also ware down their hooves a little
> 
> I also have a small set of stairs in the goat pen that they LOVE
> 
> ...


I tried to give my goats a jolly ball but they were terrified of it!!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Medium sized wire spool, see saw made out of a 1x5 plank, children's slide that has a ladder and a childrens picnic table with 2 benches attached on each side (plastic type, tiny tikes I think, grandchildren passed theirs down to them) By far the most favorite of my oldest wether is a large size dog house, jumps on and off of it, plays hide and seek by dashing inside and plain enjoys curling up on it to sleep. The youngest kids are just recently big enough to jump on and off, but, oldest goes to claim it back from them. He always goes into the stalls to bed down for the night though, doesn't fancy sleeping out under the stars.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Step 2 or Little Tikes cubes from garage sales.


----------



## Goats2bcrazy (Jul 12, 2018)

We have a small trampoline that the kid loves!


----------



## winnie_and_snowbell (Jul 24, 2018)

I have two little wooden pallet towers around 30cm apart from each other that my goats can hop about on. The sheep really like it as well!


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

If you're lucky enough to have rocky land, a big pile of rocks-- or even a couple of huge boulders-- are favorites of goats and sheep. We also use logs to construct elevated pathways, that can be reconfigured. Only caveat is make sure they're sturdy & won't fall, would hate to get an injury from a falling log!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Mini trampoline, little tykes slides and cubes, straw bales, wire spool (with the holes covered), and cow mineral barrels (a big hit, they love the noise it makes I think) are all big hits here.


----------

